# new 5x5x5 tutorials



## caseyd (May 23, 2011)

Part 1 centers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IneQZ2dmwHg
part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kqod_U6iSjw
Part 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rIf61cmQIA
hope you liked them some of my first youtube videos


----------



## Robert-Y (May 23, 2011)

Do you think your tutorial is better than other tutorials already on youtube? If so, why?


----------



## emolover (May 23, 2011)

That was mediocre at best. You have to make it so someone who is retarded can understand this. You should have put algorithms and done things in more of a step by step way rather then an "I dont want to explain this so you guys just have to figure it out" way. Also use jump cuts so you don't have to do it in one shot.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree with Robert  

The video was great and all but like "emolover" said.. maybe jump cuts wouldn't do so much harm but would let the viewer actually learn and not get confused with what your telling them. I had no problem understanding but the beginners would just quit the video. No offence. I like how your description box is so organized and that you've added links .... Yea I'm kind of a noob on youtube but good job!!! keep it up


----------



## Me (Jun 2, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Do you think your tutorial is better than other tutorials already on youtube? If so, why?


Don't answer that, it probably is, don't worry. I didn't watch it but it's probably awesome. Sure they may be mediocre, but hey at least you're putting stuff out there, keep following your passions and what you want to do, don't listen to the hacks and bashers. You may start low, but so does everyone, learn from your mistakes and in due time you'll be making the GREATEST TUTORIALS ON YOUTUBE!!!


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 2, 2011)

Me said:


> in due time you'll be making the GREATEST TUTORIALS ON YOUTUBE!!!


 
Which will still be atrocious. 

Robert; Funny seeing this thread after what we were saying yesterday.


----------



## Me (Jun 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Which will still be atrocious.



You can't please everyone especially cubers. I reiterate: don't listen to the hacks and bashers.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2011)

I am going through your center video once now, and I will write down my thoughts as I go.

1:22 "first finding a center with a 1x2"
This will not automatically get you the easiest/best center to solve. It is often best to look at 1x2 blocks elsewhere on the cube (blocks of "edges" and "corners"). There's really no set method for finding a low movecount first center

1:50 "that gives me a 1x2 block"
it's a 2x2 block

2:34 why the frick did you use a slice move to insert the last bar on the first center?

You wait until 3:38 to explain that you "can't just leave it there" while solving the 2nd center, but you had already solved a piece of the 2nd center before that; shouldn't you have explained it then?

5:57 Protip: r U' r U2 r2 instead of all those moves you did

6:30-ish. Here is how I would solve that Last 2 Centers: U r' F2 r F U' r U' r' U r U2 r'. Several moves less than yours. I really have no idea what you were even trying to do, I saw a lot of wasted moves.

6:55 This one doesn't make that big a difference, but I have to point out that commutators are not necessary here; two centers can be swapped quite intuitively with Sune type stuff.
Your solution: F' U2 r U' l' U r' U' l
My solution: U2 r U' r' U' r U2 r
Yours is one move longer (in HTM), and is 4-gen, while mine is 2-gen.


Will go through your edge video soon


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 24, 2011)

Me said:


> You can't please everyone especially cubers. I reiterate: don't listen to the hacks and bashers.


 
I'm sick of seeing inaccurate tutorials on youtube.

I've seen people asking for help with how to learn a method so they can make a tutorial on it. 

Cubing tutorials on youtube are just generally poor quality. There are exceptions, but they're made by people who know what they're talking about.

You might be appealing to a different demographic, but this is no excuse for spreading misinformation.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 24, 2011)

so you made a tutorial and you arnt sub 3?


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 24, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> so you made a tutorial and you arnt sub 3?


 
That doesn't matter. Dan Brown's not sub 1, now is he?


----------



## Vinny (Jun 24, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> That doesn't matter. Dan Brown's not sub 1, now is he?


 
But a sub 3 solver will most likely know a lot more tricks and tips than a sup 3 solver, plus they most likely have a better understanding. Would you rather learn how to solve a cube from Dan Brown or Feliks?


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 24, 2011)

Vinny said:


> But a sub 3 solver will most likely know a lot more tricks and tips than a sup 3 solver, plus they most likely have a better understanding. Would you rather learn how to solve a cube from Dan Brown or Feliks?


 
It was never clear who his audience was. I can only assume he's making it for people less experienced than himself (an obvious assertion). Therefore, he's making it for beginners, right? If I were a beginner, I'd probably watch Dan's video over Feliks'.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> If I were a beginner, I'd probably watch Dan's video over Feliks'.


 
This is just because Feliks' suck, and he knows. If he were to take the time to make a good tutorial for beginners...I'm pretty sure he has a bit more to offer than Dan.
If I was a beginner, I'm pretty sure I would rather be taught by someone who is an experienced speedcuber over someone who is considered very slow. And as for this thread, why would I want to learn how to speedsolve a 5x5 from someone who is in the _bottom half_ in the world?


----------

